
Tesla Has All the Hallmarks of a Cult Stock - Alupis
http://suremoneyinvestor.com/2016/06/heres-why-tesla-is-a-giant-ponzi-scheme/
======
20after4
This is from June 2016

~~~
swivelmaster
As someone who owns a few (literally a few) TSLA, I wonder how the financials
would hold up to this kind of analysis now.

Then again, the snarkiness of the article and it's clear political bias makes
me wonder how a more level-headed analyst would feel.

